# All SSL certificates invalid

## jjeffries1

Hello

After reinstalling gentoo I have run into a problem where firefox thinks that all SSL certificates are invalid. Have I missed doing something while installing or is this a sign of something more sinister?

The error firefox gives me is

```
accounts.google.co.uk uses an invalid security certificate.

The certificate is not trusted because the issuer certificate has expired.

The certificate will not be valid until 11/10/11 07:55. The current time is 01/01/05 21:19.

(Error code: sec_error_expired_issuer_certificate)
```

Thanks

----------

## whig

Your computer clock says 2005? Set the date.

----------

